# I've a Flat/Butt



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Time to finally christen our new smoker, a Camp Chef Smoke Vault 24".
I've a 5.4# brisket flat and a 8.5# Boston Butt in the fridge, all rubbed down and ready for an early start in the AM.

And here we go...

*Plan on smoking these low and slow at 225'*



*Butt RUB*
1C Brown Sugar
1C Paprika
1/2C Seasoned salt
1/4C Cajun mix
2T each Garlic and Onion powder

Rub butt, coat with mustard and rub again, plastic wrap, refrigerate and rub again before going in the smoker.





*Brisket Rub*
Take one cup of the above rub and add 1/8C ground Black Pepper
Rub liberally and plastic wrap, refrigerate and then straight to the smoker in the AM.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep yep! I'm patiently waiting for more pics! Looking good ! What wood you using? You may ruin my diet this week, between you and gk, a turkey Sammy ain't gonna do it this week


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm using Hickory chunks, no water in the pan and plan on cooking at 225'.

Halo, I've a question for you.
When I got the Flat out of the cryovac, I found it had indeed been butchered.
An angling cut about 2.5" inches deep, penetrating about a 3rd of the thickness of the flat.

"How may this affect cooking time"
"Should I trim the cut?"
"Approx how long should the flat take at 225'?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

may speed it up a tad but nothing to worry about, and far as time goes ,are you going normal smoke till probes like butta or to 165 ish and then using Texas crutch till it probes like butta? I prefer the crutch method using a disposable pan to get more of the liquor of the gods( au jus), though bark does get a little soggy this way. Prob an hour to 1 1/2 using crutch. 2 aprox just straight smoking per pd. It all depends on how good a cut of meat it is. probes like butta is the mantra for brisket not falls apart is my opinion, but everyone's taste is different.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I was gonna pan and crutch it.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> I was gonna pan and crutch it.


Can i come swimming in the pan? Swear I'll wear clothes! Haah


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

That or make some Pinto beans and let the juices drip into them.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm betting that it's going to be gooood !


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> Can i come swimming in the pan? Swear I'll wear clothes! Haah


That is a bad mental image :001_huh:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Halo,
I finally get to try the pickled onions on some Pulled Pork sammiches... OH Yeah!
Maybe I'll make some slaw with'em too.
Gotta have slaw with BBQ.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Couldn't find my pan for the Brisket so it's naked on the grill, oh well.
I'll get the juices when I Crutch it.



And made a batch of my [email protected]$$ Coleslaw.
I normally forego carrot in my slaws, but the family wanted it.
I'll be adding some of my pickled onions to some of this later.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang it Chili, you know you're going to have to come off that slaw dressing recipe also!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

H2OMARK said:


> Dang it Chili, you know you're going to have to come off that slaw dressing recipe also!


Ask and you shall receive.

*Party Sized Bowl of [email protected]$$ Coleslaw
*
2 med- lrg heads of cabbage, cored, quartered and sliced thin
1 medium red onion, halved & sliced thin
4C Mayo
1T fresh cracked Black Pepper
1t Cayenne pepper
2t prepared Horseradish
2T Apple Cider vinegar
2T Lemon juice

Mix Mayo, horseradish and spices
Add in vinegar & lemon very slowly while whisking to avoid seperation.
Combine with cabbage/onion and mix well.
Refrigerate for several hours or better overnight.

Makes approx 20 1/2C servings.

*Family Sized Bowl of [email protected]$$ Coleslaw

*1 Medium head of cabbage, cored, quartered and sliced thin
1/2 medium onion, sliced thin
2C Mayo
1/2T fresh cracked Black Pepper
1/2t Cayenne pepper
1t prepared horseradish
1T Apple Cider vinegar
1T Lemon juice

Mix Mayo, horseradish and spices
Add in vinegar & lemon very slowly while whisking to avoid separation.
Combine with cabbage/onion and mix well.
Refrigerate for several hours or better overnight.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Brisket hit 165' after six (6) hours.

Time to Crutch it with foil, I figure I'll check in another two hours to see if it passes the probe test for smooth as butter.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

5.4# Brisket Flat, done in 10hrs.
Unwrapped from the crutch and was very pleased, its now resting where the dogs have no chance of getting to it.
Couldn't resist cutting a burnt end off, nicely tender and juicy... Mmmmm!



The Butt was stalled at 170'ish so I decided to Crutch it too after setting the Brisket off to the side. Kicked the smoker's temp up to 275' and will give it another hour before checking it.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome looking bark on that meat! How do you like it compared to smoking on your grill? Now I'm starving!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> Awesome looking bark on that meat! How do you like it compared to smoking on your grill? Now I'm starving!


Apples-n-Oranges
Night-n-Day
Though with the wind today the burner got blown out a few times.
Gonna cut some sheet metal and enclose most of three sides.
That and I want to have a frame with casters made for the legs to fit into, be able to roll it around.

2/3rds of the smoke I had a nice Blue Smoke going, gotta love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Brisket Money Shots

Brisket Sammich with SBR and Sriracha Pickled Onions
[email protected]$$ Coleslaw
Salted Cucumber Wedges *


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Even Crutched the Butt took it's sweet time reaching 195' and getting butter tender.
By the time it was ready to come off the smoker the family had devoured the entire brisket.
So we'll be digging into the Pulled Pork starting at lunch tomorrow.

I dig the color contrast between before and after crutching it.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> *Brisket Money Shots
> 
> Brisket Sammich with SBR and Sriracha Pickled Onions
> [email protected]$$ Coleslaw
> Salted Cucumber Wedges *


That money shot is MONEY! Boom! I want thirds of that plate!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Appreciate the compliments, thanks for looking.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Didn't like the bark on the Butt after crutching it.
I have to have bark meat sammiches when it comes to Pulled Pork, so I popped it into a 500' oven for a few minutes.
Booyah! Looks like it never saw foil.



And then I made lunch.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks amazing! On a scale of 1 to ten, how hot are them onions? I'm starting a batch of your onions tommorow, so I need to know whether to cut the heat back, I like a nice slow burn, not a kick in the mouth hahahah


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> Looks amazing! On a scale of 1 to ten, how hot are them onions? I'm starting a batch of your onions tommorow, so I need to know whether to cut the heat back, I like a nice slow burn, not a kick in the mouth hahahah


No more than a 3.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> No more than a 3.


Perfect ! Now if your 3 is my 20 we may need to have a talk! Hahaha jk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> Perfect ! Now if your 3 is my 20 we may need to have a talk! Hahaha jk


If Habaneros are too hot for you, then drop the XXX sauce from the brine.
Sriracha, Jalapenos and garlic don't generally rate above a 5 for even the average wimp. :whistling:

And seriously, cook the brine outside and if you've a respirator, use it.
Use a non reactive pot to cook it in, and even then don't let it sit in the pot too long.

6C white vinegar
3C water
1 1/2C Sriracha Chili Garlic
1/2C El Yucateco Habanero XXX
3T sea salt
6 cloves garlic, sliced
1/2 med white & red onions, sliced thin
2 Lrg Jalapeño chiles, chopped


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

How long at 500 to get the bark? My electric smoker never produces a great bark and I generally crutch. Wouldn't mind trying the oven trick. 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

In your smoker or oven after crutching, simply turn the heat all the way up.
The bark should firm up pretty quickly, 15 minutes is usually all it needs.


----------

